# Für Unentschlossene: Ist TsW etwas für mich?



## LikelyYang (17. März 2013)

Ich spiele TsW nun schon seit der Beta und fand es immer wieder schade, dass nur so wenig das Spiel überhaupt ausprobieren möchten. Es stimmt zwar, dass das Spiel nicht jedem gefallen wird, was aber nicht heißt, dass es ein schlechtes Spiel geworden ist. Ich werde einmal versuchen das Spiel zu erklären, aber nicht zu bewerten, auch wenn mir das als Fanboy wohl schwer fallen wird. Ich hoffe einmal diese paar Einblicke in das Spiel zumindest ein paar dazu ermuntern zumindest einmal einen Blick zu riskieren. (Wie ihr das kostenlos tun könnt, erfahrt ihr am Ende des Threads)


*1. Was für ein Setting erwartet mich?*

Zunächst einmal möchte ich mit dem Begriff "Zombie-MMO" aufräumen, der auch gern in vielen Testberichten aufgetaucht ist. TsW bedient sich sehr vieler Mythen, Großstandlegenden und epischer Geschichten. So findet von A wie z.B. dem ägyptischen Gott Aton bis Z ... eben Zombies alles seinen Platz in dieser geheimen Welt. Es gibt bisher 3 "Zonen" (mit jeweils 2-3 Gebieten) mit einem eigenen Ober-Thema:

Solomon Island (Zombiesapokalyse / Cthulhu / Mayamythen / Wikinger / Indianer)
Die verbrannte Wüste (Ägyptische Götter / Biblische Geschichten / Indiana Jones)
Transilvanien (Vampire (kein Twlight) / Frankenstein / Werwölfe / Sowjet)

http://www.yangnet.de/wcf/images/photos/thumbnails/medium/photo-3-66cccd7f.jpg
_Wabanaki-Casino in Blue Mountain (Solomon Island)_

http://www.yangnet.de/wcf/images/photos/thumbnails/medium/photo-37-7fc0a47a.jpg
_Römische Ruinen in der verbrannten Wüste (Ägypten)_

http://www.yangnet.de/wcf/images/photos/thumbnails/medium/photo-111-a1f268cb.jpg
_Transformator-Haus in den Farmlanden (Transilvanien)_

Dazu kommen noch die jeweiligen Fraktionen, die ihre eigenen Hintergründe haben, sowie ein Hauptstory (rund um Gaia-Mythen) die sich wie ein roter Faden durch alles hindurchschlängelt. Wem gefällts also? Man sollte es schon etwas düster mögen. Sonnige Landschaften mit saftig grünen Wiesen gibt es in TsW nicht... und allzuviel schönes Wetter auch nicht. Wer Bücher von King, Lukianenko, Schätzling, Lovecraft, Poe und Co. mag oder Spiele wie Metro, Fallout, Tomb Raider, wird sich in TsW schnell zuhause fühlen.


*2. Wie schwer ist TsW?*

TsW liegt vom spielerischen Schwierigkeitsgrad gefühlt zwischen AoC und Rift. Die Mobs verfügen teils über Spezialattacken und bestimmte Wiederstände, kombinieren Teilweise ihre Fähigkeiten und treten auch gern mal in gemeinen Grüppchen auf (aber bei weitem nicht so oft wie in AoC). Die Lernkurve steigt bis hin zum Endgame langsam an. (und macht dann aber einen riesigen Sprung) Da man nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Fähigkeiten aktiv/passiv nutzen darf kommt man um Theorycrafting nicht herum. Das kämpfen an sich ist aber verhältnismäßig einfach.

Gruppenspielinstanzen im Endgame sind auch mit gedroppten Sachen (einfach zu bekommen) mit sehr gut eingespielten Gruppen schaffbar. Dazu muss man aber die Mechanikern sehr gut beherrschen. Je mehr Zeit man jedoch in das Farmen besserer Aurüstung investiert, desto einfacher werden diese aber - von "kinderleicht" bleiben sie aber immer Lichtjahre entfernt)

TsW wird also vorallem denen gefallen, die gern mit Werten, Stats und Skills rechnen und experimentieren und darauf Wert legen, dass nicht alle Fehler vom Spiel verziehen werden. Kurzum mehr was für Denker, als für Actionliebhaber.


*3. Wie "viel" bietet TsW?*

TsW bietet eine sowohl eine sehr spannende Hauptstory, zahlreiche Nebensquests und eine Menge vertonte NPCs. _(sowohl beim ansprechen, als auch in Filmsequenzen)_ Mit dieser Hauptstory kann man geschätzt 50 Spielstunden verbringen, wenn man straight voranschreitet. Tatsächlich ist man ausrüstungstechnisch gesehen im "Endgame", wenn man die ersten 2 von 3 Zonen abgeschlossen hat - das geht also (wenn man es drauf anlegt) sehr fix. Der Storypart entspricht also in etwa dem Umfang von Vollpreis-Singleplayer-RPG-Titeln. TsW bietet zwar Farm-Inhalte an, aber das Spiel ist eindeutig nicht dafür konzipiert über Jahre hinweg täglich mehrere Stunden lang Inhalt zu bieten. (Darum ergab auch das Abomodell nur wenig Sinn -.-)

TsW ist vorallem etwas für Gelegenheitspieler, bzw. Leute die viele Single-Player-Spiele spielen und kein MMO wollen, was sie voll und ganz beansprucht. Wer den Umfang eines WoW's, AoC's oder Rift erwartet wird nach 2-3 Monaten intensiven Spielens zwangsläufig enttäuscht werden. Für den Durchschnittszocker, der täglich nicht mehr als ~2 Stunden im Spiel verbringt, wird damit mindestens ein halbes Jahr viel zu tun haben. Man sollte aber gesellig sein, denn ohne Kabale bzw. eine große Freundesliste wird man im Endgame keine guten Karten haben.

Achja... die Ambitionen bei TsW liegen eindeutig beim PvE. PvP ist zwar enthalten und machen auch viel Spass, ist aber eindeutig nichts für sehr stark PvP-orientierte Spieler.


*4. Wie teuer ist TsW?*

TsW hat im Dezember das Abo-Modell abgeschafft und auf ein GW2-ähnliches Modell gesetzt. D.h. man kauft die TsW-Box (~20-30&#8364 und hat permanent Zugang zu allen Inhalten und Features der Verkaufsversion und den Ausgaben 1-4 (incl. Raid). Neue Inhalte die in Form von "Ausgaben" nachgeschoben werden, können im Itemshop für ~10&#8364; erworben werden. Im Shop werden Klamotten angeboten (Gibt aber auch sehr viele für Ingamewährung, die auch regelmäßig erweitert werden) und Boosts die das vorrankommen erleichters, aber das Gleichgewicht im PvP nicht beeinflussen.

TsW ist also keineswegs ein F2P-Titel. Wenn man auch die neuen Inhalte erleben möchte, dann sollte man die 10&#8364; monatlich _(Butter bei die Fische: wohl eher 1 1/2-monatlich)_ mit einplanen. (Oder eben Abo buchen) Jedoch bleiben einem sämtliche Spielinhalte erhalten und es werden einem keinerlei Einschränkungen auferlegt, sollte einmal kein Geld mehr investieren wollen. TsW ist also nicht unbedingt was für Schotten.


*5. Wie gut ist die Grafik?*

War AoC damals noch der Grafikprimus bei den MMOs, rangiert TsW hier allenfalls beim Durchschnitt. TsW und AoC teilen sich die selbe Engine und das macht sich optisch natürlich bemerkbar. TsW verfügt zwar über DX11, wird damit grafisch nicht automatisch zu einem Leckerbissen. Man muss aber auch dazu gesagt haben, dass Funcom atmosphärisch, wirklich alles aus dieser Engine herausgepresst hat. Besonders Lichtstimmungen werden extrem geschickt eingesetzt, so dass einem im Spielverlauf doch das eine oder andere mal doch die Screenshottaste einrastet. Das spiel ist vielleicht nicht technisch top, aber es ist stellenweise einfach unglaublich schön.


*6. Was für eine Community erwartet mich?*

Der Altersschnitt der TsW-Spieler liegt wohl ca. bei ~30 Jahren. Im großen und ganzen findet man sich in einem recht ruhigen und netten Umfeld wieder (wie z.B. auf den kleinen und gemütlichen WoW-Servern) - ganz von Querschlägern gefeit ist diese Comm natürlich auch nicht. Aufällig ist, dass man wohl englischkenntnisse mitbringen sollte, da die Kommunikation in Random-Gruppen sowie dem PvP normalerweise in englisch abläuft. Die Comm ist außerhalb des Spiels extrem aktiv. So gibt es z.B. mehrere TsW-Radiosender, Podcasts, Blogs, RP-Events, ARGs, etc. - dies aber fast ausschließlich im englischsprachigen Bereich. Hervorzuheben ist, dass sich die Entwickler selbst gern in den Foren tummeln oder zu Live-Events auf den Test-Live-Servern einladen - allen voran Gamedirector Joe Bylos (Nusquam) selbst.


*7. Welche Fehler und Schwächen hat das Spiel?*

Konzeptionelle Dinge und Designentscheidungen werde ich hier ganz bewusst nicht erwähnen, da sie das Spiel "sind" und schlichtweg geschmackssache sind. Wenn man sich sehr über Bugs ärgert, sollte man am besten gleich die Finger von TsW lassen. Mit den Patches schmuggeln sich eigentlich immer neue Bugs (manchmal auch alte^^) und auch Exploits ins Spiel. Auf einen Patch folgt i.d.R. immer ein Hotfix. Es kann schon ab und an passieren, dass man eine Quest nicht abschließen kann und deswegen einen GM kontaktieren muss. (Die überraschend sehr fix bei der Hand und auch kulant sind) Auch hat TsW ab und an mit myteriösen Performancemacken zu kämpfen, für die sich in der Regel aber immer ein Workaround finden lässt. Die Regel ist das bei weitem nicht - aber auch keine ungewöhnliche Ausnahme. Mit ein wenig schwarzen Humor (den man sich als Funcom-Kunde irgendwann aneigenen sollte) wird man sich dadurch aber nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen.

*Achtung - es folgt eine Fanboymeinung!* ...ein Funcom-Spiel ist diese (Engels-)Geduld aber auch wert.




*Wie kann ich TsW testen?*

Man kann für TsW einen Buddykey von einem aktiven Spieler zugeschickt bekommen. Wollt ihr einen haben, meldet euch einfach oben im Sticky-Thread. Dieser Buddykey enthält 24Stunden Spielzeitund ist solang gültig, bis ihr 24 Stunden ingame gespielt habt. Das sollte für ca. die ersten 2 Gebiete ausreichen und reicht eigentlich aus, um sich ein Bild vom Spiel zu machen. Ich empfehle euch auf jeden Fall das am Besten nicht allein zu tun, da das Spiel doch am Anfang eine Menge Fragen aufwirft, die man am besten gemeinsam löst  Spricht man ingame Mitspieler an, die einem über den Weg laufen, erhält man so gut wie immer ein positives Echso.


Für Fragen und Anmerkungen steht dieser Thread natürlich zur Verfügung.


----------



## LikelyYang (17. März 2013)

So, nun noch ein wenig in eigener Sache 

Falls ihr euch TsW anschauen wollt, oder bereits gekauft habt und noch Anschluss sucht, dann würde ich mich natürlich freuen, wenn ihr A: Drache werdet und B: unserer Kabale einen Besuch abstattet. Denn gerade Spiel-Anfänger sind bei uns immer gern gesehen.

Hier könnt ihr euch einen Bild von uns machen:

http://forums-de.thesecretworld.com/showthread.php?t=1514

oder aber direkt auf http://www.yangnet.de

Dann vielleicht bis bald *wink*


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2013)

Ab Update 1.6 gibt es leider nur noch Englische Vertonung mit deutschen Untertitel aber der restliche text wird weiterhin übersetzt

Inzwischen ist TSW sogar viel einsteigerfreundlicher und spielt sich besser als zu Rls

Die meisten Missionen werden via Videosequenz eingeführt was dann so aussieht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgk5VJE1VIo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNtUXTgaWXI


----------



## LikelyYang (19. März 2013)

Apropos Ausgaben... habe gleich mal die Previews der letzten 3 Ausgaben drangehängt:

Ausgabe 4 - New York Raid

Ausgabe 5 - Das Verschwinden von Tyler Freeborn

Ausgabe 6 - Der letzte Zug nach Kairo


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2013)

Es gibt das Spiel derzeit im Origin Shop für 14,99€

http://store.origin.com/store/eade/de_DE/pd/productID.245138900


----------



## fereman (21. April 2013)

sehr geiles game


----------



## callahan123 (22. April 2013)

Vorab: TSW ist seit einem Monat mein aktuelles Lieblingsspiel. Im Moment kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen, nochmals WoW oder SW:ToR zu starten, so gerne ich die auch lange Zeit spielte. Auch das Interesse an jedem anderen MMO ist weg, denn hier finde ich genau das, was ich von einem Spiel immer erwartet habe, ok - nebenbei ein neues Jedi Knight spielen wäre die Krönung, F*** Disney...

Ich möchte noch einige Punkte des TEs ergänzen, die den Unentschlossenen bei seiner Entscheidung helfen könnten:

Warum ist The Secret World *KEIN* Spiel für mich?

Inhaltlich:
- ich mag weder Horrorszenarien noch Verschwörungstheorien, egal ob in Buch, Film oder Spiel
- ich will ein Spiel in einer überschaubaren Zeit durchspielen, mit einem andauernden Spannungsbogen, welcher mich wie ein Film durch die Kapitel führt (ok, vielleicht doch, weiterlesen!!)
- wenn ich spiele, möchte ich nicht lange überlegen müssen, was ich als nächstes zu tun habe oder wie ich etwas löse, ein Spiel soll allein dazu da sein, um ein paar Augenblicke zu unterhalten
- wenn Rollenspiel/MMO, dann bitte mit Mittelalter Setting
- ich mag diese ganzen komplizierten Talent- und Fähigkeitenbäume nicht
- ich hoffe das Spiel ist genauso wie mein bisheriges MMO, welches ich nur nicht mehr spiele, weil nach 5 Jahren die Motivation vergangen ist (wobei, weiterlesen!)
- ich mag MMOs nicht (wobei man selbst dann weiterlesen sollte)
- wenn MMO, dann bitte hauptsächlich Endgame, alles andere ist mir egal
- wenn MMO dann bitte ausschließlich PvP
- wenn ich einmal in einer Questgegend war, möchte ich da nie wieder hin
- ich möchte alle Fähigkeiten jederzeit nutzen können (7 aktive, 7 passive, bei ca. 525 möglichen...)

Technisch:
- ich will in einem Spiel ausschließlich absolute High End Grafiken sehen und halte Crysis, BF3 oder Farcry 3 bereits für leicht überholt
- ich spiele am liebsten mit einem Gamepad und möglichst auf Konsolen
- ich habe keine oder nur eine sehr langsame Internetanbindung
- mein PC ist eher im Bereich "low end" angesiedelt und ich habe nicht vor daran etwas zu ändern

- ich weigere mich für ein Spiel selbst 15-30 Euro einmalig zu zahlen, es gibt genug F2P Angebote


Warum ist The Secret World genau mein Spiel?

Inhaltlich:
- ich liebe makabere oder gar groteske Szenarien / Orte / Geschichten / Figuren
- ich liebe es Rätsel zu lösen
- ich bin ein großer Fan von Serien wie Resident Evil oder Silent Hill, empfinde die Entwicklung zum reinen Actionspiel und weg von den Rätseleinlagen jedoch sehr bedenklich
- als Fan der genannten Serien wollte ich schon immer mal auch mit Freunden zusammen spielen
- ich bin ein großer King / Lovecraft / Carpenter / Craven... Fan
- ich liebe offensichtliche und auch versteckte Anspielungen auf die Popkultur
- ich bin selbst in einem MMO gerne auch mal allein unterwegs und brauche nicht an jeder Ecke ein Event, dass sich nach mehrmaligem Durchspielen eh nicht mehr episch anfühlt
- ich mag durchdachte Questreihen lieber, als die üblichen bringe/hole/töte Aufgaben
- ich bevorzuge es, meinen Charakter optisch zu individualisieren anstatt ein und die selbe Rüstung wie jeder andere auf meinem Level zu tragen
- ich bevorzuge Szenarien, die zwar übersinnliche Fantasy Elemente enthalten, jedoch nicht zu übertrieben wirken (normale bzw. an die Realtität angelehnte Charaktere und Kleidung anstatt Asia-Look, überproportionale Waffen in abgefahrenen Designs usw.)
- ich möchte mit einem Charakter nicht auf eine Klasse/Spezialisierung/Waffe beschränkt sein und einen weiteren Charakter hochspielen müssen, um andere Fähigkeiten ausprobieren zu können
- ich will endlich ein MMO spielen, welches vieles anders macht, als die bekannten Klone
- ich möchte auch neben dem Spiel mit der Community in Sachen Rollenspiel interagieren
- ich habe oft Probleme mit einem vollem Questbuch überhaupt noch zu wissen, welche Aufgaben ich eigentlich habe, obwohl ich das eigentlich gerne wissen wollte -> höchsten 6 aktive Quests möglich
- ich stehe darauf meine Fähigkeiten der Situation anzupassen

Technisch:
- mir ist eine stimmige und zeitlose Grafik wichtiger, als jeden Pickel im Gesicht meines Protagonisten erkennen zu können
- mein PC schafft alle aktuellen Titel, wenn auch nicht unbedingt immer in höchsten Details
- es ist mir völlig egal ob PC oder Konsole und komme mit jedem Eingabegerät gleich gut klar


Grafik:
Der Grafikstil erinnert mich sehr stark an GTA 4 ohne Autos oder die überarbeiteten Resident Evil Teile bzw. ab RE Outbreak. Zwar comichaft, jedoch im realistischen Gewand. Die Grafikqualität schwankt und das ist nicht so einfach zu erklären. Das erste Questgebiet gefällt mir persönlich super, da es sehr stimmig die gewünschte Atmosphäre rüberbringt. Kingsmouth ist eine Mischung (inhaltlich und stilistisch) aus den Schauplätzen in Die Vögel oder The Fog. Dagegen gefallen mir einige Innenräume in den Großstädten weniger, die sind hin und wieder recht detailarm und auch die NPCs wirken wie aus einem Second Life Abklatsch. Letzteres ist aber zu vernachlässigen, denn wenn man Kingsmouth mag, hat das Spiel eh schon gewonnen:-) 



Facts und Tipps für den Einsteiger:

Inhaltlich:
- gerade in Dungeons chatten viele Mitspieler auf englisch, warum weiß ich nicht (deutscher Server), sollte man sich ggf. drauf einstellen, das Spiel ist jedoch komplett auf deutsch lokalisiert, ggf. werden zukünftige Patches nicht mehr immer voll synchronisert (betrifft cutscenes)
- meiner Meinung nach ist der Prolog oder das Tutorial nicht gerade sehr repräsentativ für das Spiel, es könnte der Eindruck vermittelt werden, dass es ein normales MMO in anderem Gewand ist, daher einfach in das erste richtige Gebiet Kingsmouth gehen, nach 10 Quests wird man seine Meinung revidiert haben.
- das Kräfterad (Talent-/Fähigkeitsbaum) wirkt anfangs ungewohnt, komplex, ja gar unnötig kompliziert. Ist es aber gar nicht. Klar, man kann alle Fähigkeiten erlernen, und das sind einige, zudem gibt es viele verschiedene Abhängigkeiten, die man berücksichtigen sollte, jedoch muss man eines ganz klar sehen: es gibt im Grunde genommen kein "Verskillen", da man alles lernen kann. Und wenn man nicht sofort das absolute Optimum aus seinem Charakter herausholen will, kann man auch ohne die genannten Abhängkeiten spielen. 
Zudem bieten die Decks (Standardverteilungen) eine gewisse Richtung an, was man wählen sollte. Selbsternannte Pros setzen sich so oder so mit dem Theory-Crafting auseinander, da ist die Komplexität egal oder sogar gewünscht.
- TSW bietet Gruppendungeons (5 Mann), Raids, PvP-Schlachtfelder und zwei verschiedene Quest-Arten, einmal die investigativen (Rätsel) und einmal die kleinen und großen Questreihen (Haupt- und Nebenquest)


Schwächen:
Als MMO "Veteran" vermisst man das Auktionshaus bzw. ein Postsystem. Es gibt zwar beides, jedoch soweit ich weiß nur an einem bestimmten Ort und nicht in der Welt verteilt. Ich persönlich habe beides noch nicht gebraucht, aber man sucht anfangs schon danach.
Der ein oder andere wird das Reisen per öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel (z. B. WoW-Greifen) oder Mounts vermissen, das gibt es hier so nicht. Ich bin jedoch der Ansicht, dass die Gebiete von der Größe her auch durchlaufbar sind, zumal man seine Laufgeschwindigkeit verbessern kann. Die Gebiete hängen zudem nicht zusammen.
Man sollte hier jedoch das Reisen zwischen den Hauptgebieten erwähnen, das ist im Untergrund recht fix möglich, hierzu gibt es auch eine Art Ruhestein.
Es ist schon recht sololastig, wirklich oft aufgefordert wird man zur Interaktion mit Mitspielern nicht gerade. Für mich super, für andere ein No-Go bei einem MMO. Ist irgendwo vergleibar mit SW:ToR, wo man jederzeit beides machen kann, jedoch viele genau diesen Sachverhalt kritisiert haben. Ist letztendlich eine Frage des eigenen Spielstils und der Community, auf die man trifft.
Man sieht - anders als in vielen anderen MMOs - recht häufig Ladebalken bei Zonen- und Gebietswechseln. Auch das einloggen dauert recht lang.
Da es sehr viele Anspielungen auf reale Begebenheiten, Personen oder Medien gibt, diese jedoch in erster Linie aus der Hochzeit des Horrors (70er/80er Jahre) stammen, werden viele jüngere Spieler diesen Mehrwert gar nicht erkennen können.
Subjektiv: das Handwerk. Anfangs sehr seltsam und kompliziert, letztendlich genau das Gegenteil. Kann vernachlässigt werden, da man eigentlich immer passende Gegenstände beim Questen findet. Hergestellte Items (alles herstellbar, keine Berufe, kein Berufleveln)  können sicherlich den ein oder anderen Slot verbessern, nur ob sich das lohnt - hm. Vielleicht kenne ich mich da aber auch nicht so aus.
Obwohl es drei Fraktionen gibt, spielt man immer (Ausnahme einige wenige Fraktionsquests) die gleichen Regionen durch. Der Wiederspielwert ist also nicht ganz so groß, da man eigentlich schon alles kennt. 

Stärken:
Auf alle Fälle die Quests. 
Selbst gut verpackte, jedoch letztendlich reine Kill-Quests sind passend eingebunden und machen Spaß, sind zudem nicht selten fordernd. 
Die investigativen Quests sind in etwa so vorstellbar: schonmal Resident Evil 1 gespielt? Stichwort Mondscheinsonate? OK, so ungefähr und weitaus schwierigere Rätsel erwarten dich. Das alles muss verdammt aufwendig gewesen sein zu recherchieren und zu entwickeln. Wenn man sich anstrengen will, also ohne Guide, dann wird der Ingame-Browser dein guter Freund, schon allein wenn es darum geht, Verse aus dem Lateinischen zu übersetzen oder man keine Bibel zu Hause hat. 
Einige dieser Aufgaben gehen dagegen eher in Richtung Splinter Cell / Metal Gear, also an Kameras vorbei schleichen, sich im Schatten bewegen...
Viele Hauptquests sind mit kleinen Filmchen unterlegt. So erhalten die NPCs ein Gesicht und sehr viel Tiefe. Das ist zudem weitaus besser gelöst als z. B. in SW:ToR. Nicht zu jeder Quest ein Dialog, dafür richtig gute Szenen in der korrekten Dosis.

Die Atmosphäre ist absolut stimmig. In vielen Spielen störte mich immer, dass irgendwo irgendwelche NPCs blöd rumstehen, eigentlich ohne Grund. Gut, das gibt es hier hin und wieder auch, aber in Gänze dann doch sehr viel lebendiger und mehr zur Welt passend. Ein Wendigo schleicht durch den Wald, Zombies versammeln sich schmatzend um eine Leiche, Dämonen bewachen Höllenportale und die Monster aus dem Meer - na ja, die kommen aus dem Meer...
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die verschiedenen Areale in einer Region stilistisch gut voneinander getrennt sind, so dass weder ein Gefühl von "alles-auf-einen-Haufen" noch "extra viel Platz gelassen, dass das größer wirkt" aufkommt.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist gut gewählt. Durch die vielen zur Verfügung stehenden Fähigkeiten kann man sich nach einer gewissen Zeit auf Gegner sehr gut einstellen. Auch die Dungeons sind fordernd, wobei man auf CC oft verzichten kann (gut, das sit jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Stärke).




Kann sehr subjektiv sein, aber in TSW verspüre ich keinen Wunsch, schnell das Endlevel zu erreichen. Zum Vergleich nochmals SW:ToR. Da hatte ich nach den ersten 20 Leveln auch nicht den Wunsch, nach 30 Level jedoch schon, weil zwischendurch kaum mehr etwas interessantes passierte.


Fazit: 
The Secret World kann als riesiger Survival-Horror-Singleplayer mit KOOP-Modus angesehen werden. Oder als MMO, welches vieles anders macht. 
Auch wenn ich SW:ToR in meiner Rezi oft als schlechtes Beispiel dargestellt habe: ich mochte das Spiel und sehe The Secret World als Weiterentwicklung, vielleicht das, was SW:ToR eigentlich mal sein wollte.
Das Spiel ist vollbepackt mit guten kleinen Storys und Ideen. Nicht alles ist innovativ oder über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber für den Preis erhält man m. E. einen riesigen Gegenwert, WENN man denn auf das Grundszenario steht, denn es ist weder von Lucas, noch Blizzard, noch Tolkin, sondern anscheinend von einem Team aus absoluten Nerds der weiter oben genannten 70er/80er Jahre Ära entwickelt worden, mit viel Herzblut und Liebe zum Detail.


----------



## LikelyYang (23. April 2013)

Danke callahan für deine Ergänzung. TsW konnte inzwischen sogar einmal kurzzeitig Gw2 Platz1 im Ranking auf mmorpg.com streitig machen - da ists doch nur noch ne Frage der Zeit, bis das dauerhaft so bleibt. 

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/show/all/sCol/rankHype/sOrder/desc

Schaut einfach mal rein und probiert es aus.


----------



## callahan123 (23. April 2013)

Ich hatte gestern so ein Fanboy Gespräch mit einem Kumpel. 
Er wollte, dass ich GW2 beginne, ich wollte, dass er sich TSW anschaut. Letztendlich haben wir unser jeweiliges Spiel in den Himmel gelobt, ohne natürlich die Ausführungen des gegenübers wirklich wahrzunehmen, Fanboys halt...

Ist schon seltsam, wie schnell man eine Seite bezieht ohne die andere eigentlich wirklich zu kennen. Ok, ich bin kein PvP Spieler oder mache das nur sehr sporadisch und habe daher (und aus einigen anderen Gründen) keine Lust auf GW, so gut es auch sein mag.
Aber ein Thema ist bei dem Gespräch aufgekommen, welches man nicht vernachlässigen sollte: youtube!

Wie viel sagen youtube-Videos über ein Spiel aus? 
Meiner Meinung nach muss man da sehr vorsichtig sein. Im Falle von TSW stammen noch viele Lets Plays aus der Beta oder Release-Phase des Spiels. Und wenn ich mir die Patches seitdem durchlese, dann kann ich einiges an Kritik nachvollziehen. Ein weiterer Fall von "unfertig zu Release".
Aber eigentlich wollte ich auf die Grafik hinaus: ich hatte letzten Sommer bereits ein paar von den genannten Anspielvideos gesehen und fand die nicht wirklich berauschend. Nicht nur, dass es unstylisch aussah, wenn da ein Char mit Bikini und Riesenhammer durch die Gegend sprang, es wirkte unausgegoren und die Atmosphäre kam absolut nicht rüber. Das ist aber genau eine große Stärke des Spiels. 

Deswegen: wenn die Ausführungen von LikelyYang, Wynn oder mir neugierig machen - investiert die paar Kröten bzw. versucht es kostenlos anzutesten. Wenn ihr Amazon Rezensionen bevorzugt, nehmt jene, die noch nicht ganz so alt sind.


----------



## Fusie (24. April 2013)

Youtube und TSW
http://youtu.be/f6ooGw7KAOc
von unfair.com gemacht, es geht um die letzte Mission des DLC "The last train to Cairo", ich würde mal sagen sowas wird man in GW2 gewiss nicht finden. 

Der Dialog, die Charakter und natürlich die Mission selbst... so etwas hebt TSW schon von anderen "normalen" MMOs ab - und auch wenn TSW vor allem für "Anfänger" ein harter Brocken ist, ich kann jedem nur empfehlen dem Spiel eine Chance zu geben. 

Nachtrag:
- Englisch in Gruppen kann passieren, wenn man Gruppen über die Suchfunktion zusammen stellt, da diese nicht auf den "eigenen" Server beschränkt ist, und ab und zu verirren sich auch mal andersprachige Gesellen auf die dt. Server.
Wenn man das nicht mag, einfach im General Chat der Region fragen und vor Ort eine Gruppen zusammen stellen, dann dürften auch alle auf dt. schreiben.

- Handwerken sollte man sich ansehen denn es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, wenn man Glyphen selbst zusammen steckt und damit seine Ausrüstung verbessert, kann das schon einen massiven Unterschied darstellen.
Dazu kommen Tränke aller Art und auch spezielle Tränke, deren Effekt über den Tod hinaus bestehen bleibt für 1h, oder Gimmicks die man immer wieder alle 2 Min. einsetzen kann und die einen unterschiedliche kurzzeitige Buffs geben.

- Zu den Fraktionen, die Unterschiede liegen da mehr im Detail, z.B. die Eigenarten der jeweiligen Fraktions NPCs, oder unterschiedlichen Outfits, die man mit der Zeit für den jeweiligen Charakter frei spielen kann.


----------



## LikelyYang (24. April 2013)

Stimmt, das Handwerk ist auch so ein Thema was ich garnicht angeschnitten habe. Ist eben von der Machart stark von Minecraft inspiriert, aber im Vergleich zu anderen MMO's gibt es "Crafting" in dem Sinne schlichtweg garnicht. Jeder kann alles bauen, man kann nichts skillen und sich nicht verbessern. Find ich persönlich einen bisschen Schade, aber da ich noch nie so der Crafterfraktion angehört hab, etwas was ich doch noch verschmerzen kann.


----------



## Fusie (25. April 2013)

Na ja, man _muss_ nichts skillen, und kann daher direkt alles von Anfang an bauen - da vermisse ich ehrlich gesagt die bekannten Systeme (sammel unzählige Sachen um dein Handwerk immer nur ein Schrittchen voran zu bringen...) aus anderen MMOs nicht unbedingt. 

Talismane, Waffen, Glypen, Tränke oder spezielle reine Anima Tränke, und natürlich die Gadgets - also da kann man schon so einiges bauen und direkt von Anfang an auch nutzen... schade nur das da die wenigsten darauf hin gewiesen werden.
Dazu kommen ja noch die Venedig Händler, und bei denen gibt es gegen Marken auch noch Waffen, Talismane oder Glyphen/Glyphen Werkzeuge, wenn man sich in den jeweiligen Gebieten etwas Zeit lässt, kann man da auch noch einige gute Sachen abstauben und selbst aufwerten bevor man weiter zieht.

Gestern einem Neuling auch unter die Arme gegriffen, der hat sich auch an einer Mission fest gebissen und kam da einfach nicht weiter, also Ausrüstung mal angeschaut, direkt vor Ort neue gebaut, mit angepassten Glyphen versehen und auf die Tränke und Gadgets hingewiesen, danach ging das Spielen schon eine ganze Ecke flüssiger und leichter für ihn weiter. 

Natürlich kann man auch die ganze Zeit nur mit dem herum laufen was man so findet, oder was man über Missionen oder Instanzen bekommt, bzw. nur das "Highend Gear" in xx Stunden fest vor Augen haben und nur darauf zu arbeiten und alles was dazwischen sein könnte beiseite lassen... aber da würde mir das Spielen ja eher wie Arbeit vorkommen, und ich bin eher der "der Weg ist das Ziel" Typ.


----------



## callahan123 (25. April 2013)

Ja das Handwerk, man braucht da schon ne Menge Zeugs, um was gescheites zu basteln, vielleicht mache ich auch etwas falsch. Gefundene Gegenstände / Questbelohnungen zerlege ich beinahe immer und aktuell versuche ich alles auf die dritte Grundmaterialstufe (Basis - Unvollendet - ohne) zu heben, aber das dauert halt echt ewig. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finds nicht schlimm, wenn man mal nicht mit sämtlichen Ressourcen zugeschmissen wird, aber aktuell habe ich noch keinen Anlass gesehen, vieles selber zu meißeln.

Gut, die Tränke. Ich nutze die einfach nie, weil ich das ganz einfach vergesse. Habe auch immer ein schlechtes Gewissen einen Trank einzuschmeißen, so von wegen, lieber für schlechte Zeiten aufbewahren... Obwohl man die Dinger schon öfters verwenden sollte, wird dann doch mal knapp. Ich habe die Schellzugriffleiste sogar permanent an die UI gepappt, aber irgendwie hat es noch nicht Klick gemacht:-/


Ich glaube, dass ich da grundsätzlich noch einiges zu lernen habe, aber nichtsdestotrotz macht es auch so Spaß, gerade wenn man nicht die Überausrüstung trägt. Denn dann wird es auch mal richtig nervenaufreibend durch Mob-besetztes Gebiet zu rennen, wo man weiß, dass man einen Gegner vielleicht noch packt, aber zwei den sicheren Tod bedeuten. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich eine solche Stimmung in anderen MMOs gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Fusie (26. April 2013)

Na ich meinte damit eher, das man in TSW nicht erst Unmengen an Material sammeln und verbraten muss um überhaupt erst Rezepte lernen zu können... hier kann man direkt los legen.

Tränke sollte man eigentlich auch genug bei oder zwischen den Missionen finden, einfach umhauen was einem so vor die Nase torkelt, und nicht vergessen die weißen Lootbeutel auch mit zu nehmen, denn darin befindet sich Material zum basteln. Aber ich sehe immer wieder Spieler, die anscheinend nur Beutel ab Grün aufwärts als "lohnend" betrachten und daher die Weißen liegen lassen... 

In TSW ist das Handwerken eben was man selbst daraus macht, und es kann einem das Spielen schon erheblich erleichtern.


----------



## LikelyYang (2. Mai 2013)

Dieses Wochenende gibts ne kleine Sonderaktion:

http://www.thesecretworld.com/deutsch/news/goldenes_wochenende_bei_the_secret_world


----------



## Fusie (8. Mai 2013)

Das war eine gute Aktion, das Wochenende hat sich richtig gelohnt und ich hoffe die werden das in Zukunft nochmal anbieten.


----------



## Akatosh (8. Mai 2013)

Hab einen Buddy Key aus dem offiziellen Forum bekommen und muss sagen das Skill Wheel ist zum einen der große Vorteil und Nachteil:
Vorteil als Neuling kann man echt viel experimentieren und das wenigste ist wirklich zum Solo Gebrauch unnütz. Der Nachteil: Verdammt man kann soviel ausprobieren^^ (also nicht wirklich ein Nachteil)
Die Quests sind bis Savage Coast wo ich gerade angefangen habe verdammt gut gemacht und stechen z.T. aus dem Einheitsbrei heraus, mal schauen wie die Inis sind.
Das einzige was etwas schade ist der Chat ist ziemlich ruhig


----------



## Fusie (9. Mai 2013)

Zum Skillrad, vielleicht sollte man neue Spieler etwas direkter mit Hinweisen und Tipps in die Richtung der vorbereiteten Decks stupsen, dann dürfte auch der Anfang etwas leichter ausfallen.

Zum ruhigen Chat, das zu ändern liegt ja bei jedem selbst. 

Tipps und Hinweise zu den Missionen vor Ort werden nicht gerne im General Chat gesehen, denn dafür gibt es ja auch den passenden Chat, aber über alles andere bezüglich TSW kann man freilich schreiben und daraus entwickeln sich auch sehr oft nette Unterhaltungen.

Reden ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold... ne, nicht wirklich, zumindest nicht hier - und bisher wurden auch noch keine neuen Spieler, die einfach mal Fragen stellen, gebissen. Die Community in TSW ist meistens relativ erwachsen und freundlich.


----------



## Akatosh (11. Mai 2013)

So da ich mich etwas reingefuchst habe, wollte ich mal fragen wo man noch aktive Cabale findet in denen man später auch mal zusammen die Inis machen kann. Habe zwar Templer angefangen bin aber da ich noch relativ am anfang bin und frei was das rerollen angeht. Da mir alle 3 Fraktionen gefallen, aber man muss sich ja für eine entscheiden.


----------



## LikelyYang (12. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht hier? =)

http://forums-de.thesecretworld.com/showthread.php?t=1514


----------



## Xelyna1990 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich Schau jetzt auch mal wieder rein. 

Ich hatte damals ein Riesen Spaß und hab es nebenher gespielt zu irgend einen anderen MMO, irgendwann hats mich dann aber verloren weil einfach zu viel anderes zeug da war was ich Spielen wollte und dann war auch mein PC Kaput und ich hab erst mal nur Rechner gehabt die das Spiel nicht so darstellen konnten das ich es ertragen kann ( ich bin einer dieser Menschen die nicht damit leben können wenn sie wissen das die details höher eingestellt werden können als sie es momentan haben  )

Aber grad als RPG ist es für mich im MMO markt das beste, es hat für mich einfach eine tolle immersion (so ein überstrapaziertes wort in letzter zeit) und das Quest design ist einfach genau so wie ich es mir Wünsche, abwechslungsreich und eben auch mal mehr als nur Töte X/Y dazu meistens mit einer geschichte.

Einzig ein problem was ich hab ist das Kampfystem mit dem ich damals nicht warm geworden bin, allerdings hab ich auch noch nicht alle Waffen Probiert und hab mich etwas von den Nahkampf Waffen blenden lassen die sonst nicht so mein fall sind, werde wohl wieder einfach mir ein Zauberbuch schnappen.

Was mir halt auch nicht gefällt ist die Charaktererstellung, ich hab da kaum etwas hingekriegt das mir Optisch gefallen hat.

ansonsten aber macht es mir wirklich Spaß und ich werde jetzt mal wieder reinschauen, jetzt wo ich einfach auch weniger Spiele um mich rum habe, grad in Richtung Rollenspiele, hab ich auch mal zeit das Spiel richtig zu genießen und mich drin zu vertiefen ohne von 20 anderen titeln abgelenkt zu werden.


----------



## Shmandric (10. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir das Spiel auch gekauft und es nicht bereut. 
Man muss aber auch klar sagen, dass es eher etwas für ältere und gediegene Menschen ist. 
Mir ging es von Anfang an nicht um die Items zur Charakterverbesserung, sondern um die Story und
da muss man doch ganz deutlich sagen, dass die Hauptstory sowie die meisten Nebenstorys richtig Format haben.
Wer auf Stephen King Bücher steht, der wird sich in Kingsmouth (Maine   ) in einem dieser Bücher wiederfinden.

Nur selten werden Quests langweilig und unnötig in die Länge gezogen (Raketen abschießen oder Massengräber untersuchen..). Meistens sind die Quests so spannend, dass man sich schon fast ärgert, wenn sie zuende sind. 

Fazit: Wer eher von geduldiger Natur ist und ein Horrorsetting einem GrüneWiesenSetting vorzieht, wird sich mit TSW wohl fühlen. Und im Gegensatz zu anderen MMOs sind 30 Euro für dieses Spiel absolut fair.

Grüße


----------



## Egooz (10. Juni 2013)

Auch für Itemsammler bietet TSW einiges wie ich finde. In den Instanzen findet man echt abgefahrene Skins, die man ja auch übertragen kann. Items geben z.T. auch einen enormen Boost, also ganz vernachlässigen sollte man sie nicht. 

Keys gibts für TSW auch weitaus günstiger. Ich habe 18€ bezahlt und hatte eh noch die PreOrder Boni von der stornierten Bestellung damals. Ich lasse aber auch gern mal Geld im Shop. Das Ninjakostüm muss ich mir auch nochmal kaufen. Ich kann TSW bloß nicht dauerhaft spielen, da mir das Setting auf Dauer zu sehr aufs Gemüt schlägt.


----------



## LikelyYang (15. Juli 2013)

Uuuuunnd Ausgabe 7 ist endlich da 

http://www.thesecretworld.com/deutsch/news/ausgabe_7_im_traum_des_todes_jetzt_live

Und was soll ich sagen, die Missionen sind mal wieder Großartig. Fragt sich wirklich, wie sie sich da noch weiter steigern wollen. Leider etwas kurz, aber TsW-Neulinge sollten sich nicht abschrecken lassen. Wer spannende Handlungen mag und abwechslungsreiche Quests mag, wird TsW nach wie vor lieben. Riskiert ruhig einen Blick


----------

